# Haywards military pickle jar



## Al66

Hi I was wondering if anyone has any info on this type of jar. I have one handed down from my father which dug up over37 years ago and I have just noticed it has a strange code on the base of the jar. It has the numbers 261 but with a swastika in the centre. It is approx 18cm high. I have read a few comments regarding this bottle but they all mention the initials of the company on the base.
 I can provide a picture if requested.


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Alastair,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and, yes, consider yourself requested. We were just speaking of Hayward's: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Civil-War-erra-bottles-quewtion%25/m-615366/tm.htm


----------



## cowseatmaize

Welcome.
 Being a British product it, for obvious reasons, should date before 1939. 
 Pictures would be nice.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Oh, and which direction is the pinwheel?


----------



## Al66

Hi Eric, I will attach a photo of the base to show you. Do you know anything about this on these jars and what it meant?
 Thanks.


----------



## Al66

Hi, sorry will try again.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Not much but I'm just thinking about the base mark. Is the shoulder embossed in English? Maybe is was a post WWI relief effort?
 While the swastika has been around for thousands of years that is the direction typically associated with the NAZI party. I'd guess it was an exported to Germany pickle from the 1920 to no later than 1939. For the most part the swastika was abandoned after the war do to it's connection with the NAZI era.
 In Germany it was used back in the 1800's but generally in the other direction. WWI would have disrupted export for that time also.
 Anyway, I can't think of a glass maker that would use it other than post WWI and pre 1939 so I'd say  German from that period. 
 Hayward I'm having trouble with for a time line but they are still in production. They make picked food products and prided themselves on making there own vinegar for the process.
 Where are you from? 
 I hope you don't mind my speculation.
 Can you post the whole jar?


----------



## Al66

No not at all, just seems a strange symbol to have on a jar of pickle. The writing is all English but I have attached more pics.


----------



## Al66

New pics attached.


----------



## cowseatmaize

> ORIGINAL:  Al66
> 
> No not at all, just seems a strange symbol to have on a jar of pickle. The writing is all English but I have attached more pics.


Perth makes a bit more sense for the jar. 
 I have no idea if the symbol was used that way by the British or Australians but it was the other way by almost everyone. Unless it was a mold error reversing it I still doubt it was used post 1939.
 Maybe TROG knows of it.
 PS; it wouldn't make a difference politically to me where you were from, history is history.

 Conspiracy theory: Carried out after the war by escaping Germans on their way to Argentina or settled in Australia.
 Pickles do keep well.[][]


----------



## jarsnstuff

The swastika was used for many many years as a Good Luck symbol, therefore was used often in the canning and preserving arenas.  I believe it is Dutch in origin.  While I've never seen it embossed on the base of a jar, there are several varieties of jar rubbers that have it.  All prior to WWII of course.  -Tammy


----------



## bostaurus

The swastika was widely used in India too as a good luck symbol.  We have this set of books with the swastika..the ones without were printed after WWII.  He used the swastika since his books were centered around India.
 Popular on early quilts too.


----------



## coreya

The symbol has been around for thousands of years in many different cultures, here is a link to the history. 
swastika history


----------



## Al66

Yes they do. No the jar was found in Wales (United Kingdom) in the late seventies and my parents brought out to oz.
 Do you think if I contacted haywards they may know the history behind it?


----------

